# Per Nilsson tabs.



## DiezelRiggs (Aug 21, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in tabbin out or tackling any Per Nilsson Scar Symmetry solos? I would love to learn some. Any help would be appreciated!! Or even some Solution.45 solos? I would forever be in your debt.


----------



## Junnage (Aug 21, 2010)

DiezelRiggs said:


> Would anyone be interested in tabbin out or tackling any Per Nilsson Scar Symmetry solos? I would love to learn some. Any help would be appreciated!! Or even some Solution.45 solos? I would forever be in your debt.


Nolly did a fantastic job tabbing "The Illusionist" solo:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/790683/The Illusionist solo.pdf


----------



## DiezelRiggs (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that. Nolly is a killer player! I am currently trying to learn it right now. Such a sweet solo! It would be sweet to learn the following Per Nilsson solos also:

-Noumenon and Phenomenon
-Mechanical Soul Cybernetics
-Sculptor Void
-Timewave Zero
-Fear Catalyst
-Slaves to the Subliminal
-Mind Machine
-Dreaming 24/7
-Dominion

Any or all of these would be just wonderful!


----------



## Colton165 (Aug 25, 2010)

im pretty sure a Mind Machine solo tab is up on UG. guitar pro format.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Aug 28, 2010)

I've got these Per solos down, sans tabs.

Dominion
Dreaming 24/7
Illusionist
Deviate From the Form
2010emise of the 5th Sun
Mind Machine
half of Ghost Prototype Part 1 (fkn hard solo!)
currently working on: Veil of Illusions

most of these songs have tabs online, some were beyond jacked tho.

It's a bitch to learn his stuff cause his phrasing.

Per (hella nice guy,btw) is also a member and poster here at ss.org incase you didn't know either


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 28, 2010)

I have Chaosweaver, Trapezoid, Slaves to the Subliminal, and Prism and Gate. As well as some of the other ones online from UG.


----------



## DiezelRiggs (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! Yea I saw those tabs on UG. They are super jacked! I wasn't aware that Per was a member here. Thats sweet. I wonder if he would tab out a few. Yea any tabs would be wonderful if you tab wizards have them available! I have guitar pro 6, and pdf tabs work just fine by me also.


----------



## GinoBambino54 (Sep 4, 2010)

SUP NICK!!!


----------



## DiezelRiggs (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Gino!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 28, 2010)

Man, I wish I could get a hold of the full song Ghost Prototype I. Learned the solo not too long ago but man the riffs in this song are killer! Anyone working on it?


----------



## fantom (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a Ghost Prototype I gp5 file I found on UG about a year ago. I'm pretty sure it had all of the rhythm parts and the solos. It's transcribed for a detuned 6 string, but sounds mostly correct and is a great starting point. I can look for it if you don't find it on UG.


----------



## Ordinary_Story (Oct 12, 2010)

I've figured out most of his solos...I'll try tabbing out some for you if i get the time...pick from the following:-

The Iconoclast, Noumenon and Phenomenon, Ascension Chamber, Mechanical Soul Cybernetics, Radiant Strain, Pariah, Morphogenesis, Quantumleaper, Artificial Sun Projection, Ghost Prototype I - Measurement Of Thought, Fear Catalyst, Prism And Gate, Holographic Universe, The Three-Dimensional Shadow, The Illusionist, Slaves to the Subliminal, Dreaming 24/7, Abstracted, Deviate from the Form (both solos), Underneath The Surface, Dominion, Reborn, Obscure Alliance, Detach From The Outcome,


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 12, 2010)

Deviate From the Form!!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 12, 2010)

Did you do the intro solo on Ghost Prototype I?


----------



## Physicist (Oct 22, 2010)

Per's solos are extremely fun to learn and play and useful for practicing and getting (a lot )better. He's grown to be in my top 3 lead guitarists and has influenced my playing a bunch, he's also the reason I got into Allan Holdsworth's stuff.

Whenever I have spare time, I pick a new solo from Per (there's almost none left, so I can't wait for the next release ) I didn't know yet and learn it all by ear. It's very rewarding, you should do it instead of looking for tabs imo.


----------

